# , small grain weed control



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Wheat, barley or Rye that was seated last fall, the plan here would be as soon as it warms up in the weed start to pop we would hit it with Harmony for weed control and summer saying Harmony's a little old school they're using different products for weed control in the small grains. Is there anybody on here doing anything different?


----------



## valleyforage (Apr 28, 2015)

Have used peak herbicide for some residual. Just have to read label for what u can plant afterwards.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

spring seeded barley we sometimes do a burndown with glyphosate and LV4 before planting sometimes not depending if and how much we work a field before seeding. Then post emerge its a tank mix of widematch, axial, and MPCE or Puma instead of Widematch if corn was on that ground the year before. It all depends what weeds or grasses your trying to control. Was watching an AG PHD program the other day and the Hefty bros were talking about the importance of pre emerge chemicals mainly on grass control in small grains and also they talked about not tank mixing broadleaf and grass herbicides. They claimed a tank mix and one spray pass could cause crop burn and a reduction in yield. They felt two separate passes at different times would be better. We've always mixed and done one pass so that has had me wondering if two passes would give better yield and would it be enough of a bump in yield to make it worthwhile. Spraying on time here is a nightmare with the constant wind so finding the perfect conditions twice might be a bit of a headache.

Our oats is always for hay. We do a burn down preplant with glyphosate and LV4 and rarely spray it postemerge. Seldom have much weed problems in oats and its for our own use so a few weeds in the hay isn't much of a problem.


----------

